# How much did you pay?



## lovelysydney (Mar 10, 2009)

Im new here so if this is posted elsewhere feel free to let me know

Ive gotten a lot of flack for people for how much I pay for pets. I have a bird that I spent $250 on. Our next bird will be nearly $1,000. & this isn't because I was ripped off, its simply how much they cost!


My friend bought a yorkie for roughly $700. I didnt think that was expensive, Ive seen worse. My Maggie was $400, she was already a year old. Her puppies were going for $850 and most had already been sold. 


So I guess Im just curious - *how much did you pay for your dog & do you think it was reasonable? & is there a price where you would say "Absolutely NOT - wayyyy too expensive!"*


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

This thread has popped up a few times, but I'm too lazy to find the link to show you lol. Maybe someone else will. Just in case, I'm going to answer you anyways!

My Chihuahua was $500 but from a crappy "breeder" and didn't come with any sort of shots or vet check. However, he was exactly what I had been looking for and I loved him too much to walk away. I wanted a black tricolour, short coat male that would weigh 6lb or less. All the Chis in my area at that time were fawn or red or a shade of (not chocolate) brown.

My Italian Greyhound was $900. More expensive than she should have been (from a better breeder, but not an experienced show breeder by any means), but again, she was EXACTLY what I was looking for. She's going to weigh less than 8lb fully grown, which can be hard to come by in this breed these days (she's 7.4lb now at 7 months), she's female, she's seal (almost black) and white with gorgeous markings... And she came vet-checked with first shots and all of that. 

Back yard breeders are one thing, and I really have nothing against the honest ones. So what I would pay based on a BYB or a really good, quality show breeder (which is who I will buy from for whatever dogs I get when I'm not a student anymore) would be dependent on the dog. Juno was supposed to be $800, but another woman wanted her, so we got into a stupid bidding war  Really, I probably would not pay more than $700 from a BYB normally (I HAD to have Juno), and maybe $1500 from a "real" breeder.

I wouldn't spend a penny on a petstore or puppy mill dog. My mom's dogs are both from pet stores. While I love them to bits, I would never buy from one. They cost her between $700-950 each, they're mixed breeds, unknown parents, facilities, etc. etc. Just not worth it as far as I am concerned. I might not have papers with extensive pedigrees on my pups, but I know that they both came from family homes, were not caged/crated all of the time, and I got to see the parents and siblings and everything looked okay.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Venus was $200, from a BYB (which we didn't really understand at the time, until I read about all that on here). The people were nice, the dogs were taken care of, all the puppies were healthy, but the way things were set up for them, my hubby said if I hadn't been so heart-set on the one we picked, he would have said no. He didn't like that she had so many dogs in a giant kennel like she did. 
Jack was $100, from a lady who ended up with an accidental litter with a dog she had just bought.


----------



## ChiChi's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

I paid $50 for ChiChi from a couple of buffoons who thought it would be cool to breed their pets. But she is a sweetie anyway and I adore her. My sheltie, Aonghus, was a rescue and we paid $250 for him. Around here most chis seem to go for $250 up to about $600.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

We Got our chis for free.We didn't get the papers if we wanted the papers they would be $400 that is only the ones that have defects and can't be shown.But we know they are fullblooded and all we got 4 of our 6 from her she is an ok breeder.We didn't have the money and we wasn't going to breed them so we didn't need the papers.Ours did come with their shots they had their puppy shots.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Lina was $400 from a "breeder" I found online. I didn't realize she was a breeder though, I thought she was rehoming her. Sadly mistaken.

Boss was $450 from a family IDIOTS. They brought him and his litter mates into the rent to own store my bf worked in at the time. BF fell in love with him, the lady said he was 8wks, bf bought him on the spot. The minute I saw him, however, I knew he couldn't be 8wks old. He was 5...5wks old. *gag* That crazy *choice word* should have known better than to separate chi's from their mommy that early.

Unless I was planning to show a dog, I wouldn't pay more than..ooh..I don't know $500 for them. Boss and Lina were the first "bought" pets I've ever had. Past pets were adopted from a shelter or rehomed to us from family/friends.


----------



## polishprinsezz (Dec 10, 2009)

i adopted ginger for $100 from my cousin who was hard up for cash. elvis was given to me by a co worker who could not give him the proper attention he needed. he cried when he handed elvis to us. i know he bought elvis from a pet store for $1000. we paid $20 for prince wee. we rescued him from a woman who couldnt handle him. i would definitely would rescue again.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes there is athread somewhere 

So I'll just say that I wouldn't pay more than £1000 for a nice pet quality girl Chihuahua puppy. To me that a fair price and breeders charging more for babies going to pet homes are just downright GREEDY! I'd pay up to £800 for a dog puppy 

I'd expect it to be a breeder who does so to improve the breed, not a back yarder / someone breeding from their "pets" to boost their income.

x

x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i'm too lazy t look back too LOL~
i paid nearly $1800.00. they told me i even had enough credit to buy another one LOL...no thanks. 1 is good enough for now


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i paid 700 euro for bianca, ikc reg, with health records fron the vets also she had all her vacs
candy, noel bought from a so called friend, for 270 euro, she cost us about 200 to get her right, she had some health issues
akitas, female xeina was given to us for free, because she would not go on 3 walks a day, shes a house hatcher
male kaiser was 450 eu, from a fantastic breeder, i could not fault him

i think 700 is very expensive for a yorkie, ikc reg avarage 400 eu


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I paid £800 for Darla and £100 for Daisy as she was older, both from the same breeder.
If i ever wanted another i would definately go back to her.
But saying that 2 is plenty for me.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky was £950 KC reg, 5th gen pedigree. I would definately go back to his breeder again if I ever wanted another.........!
I would not pay over £1000.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I paid £550 for Jake, no papers and not KC reg but I didn't care, I love Jake not some worthless bit of paper. I say worthless as I have no intentions of breeding or showing.

I had 4 other dogs to look at ranging from £900 - £1200 but Jake's pic just stood out. I was well prepared to pay up to £1200 so price wasn't an issue and wasn't the reason I bought Jake.

When I went to see Jake his personality shone like a blazing sun and he was so friendly. I knew immediately he was the one


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I will never pay anywhere near most of the prices I'm seeing on here. 

Britney was between $150-$175.
Butter was $150.

I didn't pay a penny for either of them since, as I've shared many times, my brother Joe was the one who bought them. He says Britney came from an "upperclass" family. 

As for Butter, her parents are from the same owner. We later found out that her mom had gotten pregnant again, but was stolen so who knows what happened to her or the puppies.


I don't ever plan on paying more than $200 for a chihuahua unless I feel that intense love for one that is more than that.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

They seem to be more expensive in the UK going from this.


----------



## amandavbstar1 (Dec 19, 2009)

*prices*

My Chihuahua was only $300, but she didn't come from the best breeder. We saw the parents so we knew that she was a Chi, but she doesn't have papers. They sold her to us from PBR box, so we probably rescued her more than anything.

My lab mix was $100, but I rescued her from a shelter.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

I paid £200 for my Yorkiepoo Tinkerbell

and

£510 for my chi Elise.

UK are very expensive for chihuahau puppies. ive seen so many for nearly £2000!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Your lucky!! Ive seen Chi puppies on here upto £4000!!!! The UK must be very expensive for pets! I wouldn't have a limit depending if it was what i was looking for, coming from responisble home and whether there was any more available. I was looking for a Blue KC Male before i bought Tiny and saw one for £2500 12months old. I was prepared to do it as he was what i wanted i got there and he was a different dog to his pictures! so i settled for Tiny at a later date, hes much better looking then the Blue.  x


----------



## Kerry_Lloyd (Dec 6, 2009)

I paid £500 in the uk for mine, No Paper or Kc reg! but dont care fell in love with him! couldnt leave without him! xx Chi's or so expensive over here! wished i lived somewhere else as i want another my chico x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

If you are looking for aChihuaua puppy best to go via The British Chihuahua Club, they will give you some decent contacts and offer lot's of advice.

Ultimately though you need to do some research and decide what you will pay and the type of puppy you want. If you want a Chihuahua that looks like a Chihuahua then go to breeders who breed to standard...not just to sell on the free ad puppy sites...

x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Makes me wish I didnt live in the SE UK, its probably one of the most expensive places for buying Chi's. Adam and Heidi were both 950 pounds. Hannah was 500, bit pricey for a crossbreed but she's worth millions to me!
I wouldnt pay over a thousand coz insurance only covers you up to that. I definatly think all of my dogs were over priced but I set myself a limit and none were over and I fell in love with them all.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

catz4m8z said:


> I wouldnt pay over a thousand coz insurance only covers you up to that


Is that so? Never read that before, but I can understand why insurance companies state this to stop, or help deter scams! 
In my thoughts it is enough for anyone to charge and most breeders shouldn't even consider that amount for the Chihuahuas they are breeding 

I predict  2010 will se a steady decline in all Chihuahua prices as more and more people are breeding from their "pets". 

The market is saturated now and we are seeing more Chi's in general rescues, once it was practically unheard of.

x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I payed £800 for Billy. I think hes worth every penny.

I do agree with what Rosiesmum says tho.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

i got my baby boy Moe for $400 the girl chi was $350 from a women my mom worked with


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

i Paid 550 for Ava from a crap breeder 
I Paid 450 for Quark off of Kijiji and the family he came from were idiots
Lola was 150 and Tikki was Free


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Its amazing how much the prices vary on here!


----------



## Kerry_Lloyd (Dec 6, 2009)

Doesnt it just! x


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i will be paying $600 for my little girl , which is a good price where i live ,the breeder does normally sell them from $800 to $1000 but because of my cousin buying her little girl from her a few months ago and seeing how our dogs are looked after and spoilt she let me have her cheaper  which i was not expecting but has helped a lot with all the recent vet bills i have had with Sugar .


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Sadly breeding Chihuahuas has become something of a money making hobby for many in the UK due to their popularity 

It will be interesting to see how prices drop in the new year! Because I am sure they will...

x


----------



## Kerry_Lloyd (Dec 6, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Sadly breeding Chihuahuas has become something of a money making hobby for many in the UK due to their popularity
> 
> It will be interesting to see how prices drop in the new year! Because I am sure they will...
> 
> x



I hope they do, i would love a friend for my chico xx:hello1:


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

I got Isis for $300.
From a BYB who just bred pets.


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

I got Taco for free. My Uncle Bill is a Sheriff here in Florida and got a call about an 
animal being abused. So he took the call and Taco was there. The guy had been kicking him, and starving him, I suppose among other things because when anyone picked him up he would yelp and cry. That horrible squeeking noise! 

My Uncle kept him at his house for a while because he was only about 2 pounds. But my Uncle has police hounds and Taco was scared of them and was pooing in the house. So my Aunt gave him to me and I started to take him places and let people hold him and pet him. I couldn't have asked for a better dog.


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Kenzie was £300 He came from a marriage breakdown family , He needed a new home and I fell in love with him, probably expensive for a 2 year old chi but I just could'nt say no.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Skyla said:


> Kenzie was £300 He came from a marriage breakdown family , He needed a new home and I fell in love with him, probably expensive for a 2 year old long coat chi but I just could'nt say no.


Not really, no hard and fast rule...I paid £720 for a 2 year old 

Would I pay that much again...

I was offerred a 3 year old long coat girl recently, no fee, but she needed to be spayed asap. Sadly she was not the right dog for us but I helped to place her and she has been "done" :hello1:

The lady who originally bought her did not want her to go back to breeder so didn't want to go via breed club rescue, fair enough, her choice and this way I knew for sure bitch was spayed 

x


----------



## Nelly (Dec 26, 2009)

I paid £1300 for Nelly. 
It's a lot of money but that's a normal price around here for a chihuahua from a good breeder (dont know if you say a "good breeder", once again, sorry for my english)


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

Jack came from a rescue and he was 125.00 and is akc regestered
Jill was a shelter rescue and although she had papers when she came into the shelter we did not get them. She was 150.00
Phoebe our little brindle girl was a puppy mill rescue where pups were taken in and we were her foster which turned out that we fell in love with her, Jack and Jill watched over her like a hawk she was 100.00. and is akc regestered. (she is our tiny diva)

I know that if we were going to go looking for a chi from a good breeder here in Texas they would go from 400.00 to 1,100 depending on show quality or pet quality.

We were looking for family pets only and all of our have now been spayed or neutered and are spoiled rotten.

It just depends on what your looking for, their are a lot of good chis coming into rescues that need homes, this was right for us however you need to research all options, their are some really good breeders out there.

good luck

Jack, Jill and Phoebes mom (Darla)


----------



## chiboyz1 (Aug 11, 2009)

one from the los angeles animal shelter: $79.00. 
another one from the ventura animal shelter: $98.00

cheap to get, but they've cost me thousands in spoiling since


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Betty and Goose were both free.. the breeder and I "co-own". She has breeding rights still, and I will be their retirement home! 

I believe Betty was purchased, and flown from Florida to NY... so she was pricey for my friend. Goose she bred herself, and she had to handfeed him at that!

I won't pay for pets, as a general principle.  The only pets I have BOUGHT are birds and fish (birds dont often end up in rescues around here, sadly, people would rather let them go outside to die).


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I paid $650 for Lily (chi) and $1,500 for Kaz (Irish Wolfhound).


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Muzby said:


> Betty and Goose were both free.. the breeder and I "co-own". She has breeding rights still, and I will be their retirement home!


I couldn't do that and I'd rather buy a Chihuahua out right so I could have her spayed asap!

I have heard of this in the UK, but it's uncommon in my experience with pet owners here. I remember hearing about one case that got really messy. But..With people you know I guess it's hopefully less problematic 

Not for me though!

x


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Rosiesmum said:


> Is that so? Never read that before, but I can understand why insurance companies state this to stop, or help deter scams!
> In my thoughts it is enough for anyone to charge and most breeders shouldn't even consider that amount for the Chihuahuas they are breeding
> 
> I predict  2010 will se a steady decline in all Chihuahua prices as more and more people are breeding from their "pets".
> ...


Totally agree with you there. I was talking to a chi friend the other day about chis and back when we first got ours in around 2005 if you looked on epupz there would be like ten pages max of chis for sale..now you go on there and theres like 40 pages of chis for sale!!I live in devon and could never find any chis within a two hours drive from me...now i would have my pick of chis in my area!!!!
But back to prices..I paid £600 for coco which i thought was a great price as this was when chis where in demand and I think he is a stunning little boy. Glitter was £1000 which i think was expensive. I looooove her and its nothing to do with that but i think her breeder is a bit dodgy plus she wasnt KC.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah there werent many on the classified at that time, i got T early 2006 and she was the only bitch on epupz at the time and the woman i got her from was trying to push the price up on her because of it...altho in the end i got her for less than she was advertised for... at the time i thought that was about the peak of the prices as my brother had bought a chi advertised on epupz the previous year for £400 and Twig was around £800 id never pay that again for an unreg dog and certainly not buy from that sort of breeder again..altho i am very lucky to have Twig as shes the most lovely pet ive ever had


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> I couldn't do that and I'd rather buy a Chihuahua out right so I could have her spayed asap!
> 
> I have heard of this in the UK, but it's uncommon in my experience with pet owners here. I remember hearing about one case that got really messy. But..With people you know I guess it's hopefully less problematic
> 
> ...


It is quite sad when my girl goes away, but as long as the people involved are mature and know the deal before hand.. it's not too hard. 

Betty will have one litter, then come here for retirement. That was the deal! I know she won't change it without my permission, and I won't change it without hers.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Muzby said:


> It is quite sad when my girl goes away, but as long as the people involved are mature and know the deal before hand.. it's not too hard.
> 
> Betty will have one litter, then come here for retirement. That was the deal! I know she won't change it without my permission, and I won't change it without hers.


The lady I heard about didn't know the breeder she went into partnership with...bad move. The contract was vague and it ended up where breeder wanted more than one litter from girl dog (can we use the proper term yet?)

Good that Betty only has to have one litter 

x


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i got bam for around $1800 during a weak moment at a pet store, then got lucy for $700 from a breeder in long island. i absolutely would never spend that much (as much as i paid for bam) for a puppy again.


----------



## delldawn25 (Dec 28, 2009)

we paid £200 for gizmo that was from a friend who got him from a byb for £500 and found she could not look after him very well.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, I paid $300 for Tito and he's AKC...but not breed standard (and in fact, I believe his breeder probably shouldn't be breeding, but nevertheless I LOVE Tito to death). What you paid for a bird isn't worth any flack...especially depending on the type of bird. Maccaws and African Gray parrots go for more than that in a pet store. And as far as puppies, in a lot of cases, you get what you pay for (quality of breeder, quality of dog, proper vet care, etc). I know for a fact a bulldog puppy from a good breeder goes for a ton...normally over $1000 for what I've always heard. Now I couldn't afford to spend that on a puppy myself, but if I could, I'd have an English Bulldog lol. So if you feel right about it, who cares?


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Chloe* said:


> yeah there werent many on the classified at that time, i got T early 2006 and she was the only bitch on epupz at the time and the woman i got her from was trying to push the price up on her because of it...altho in the end i got her for less than she was advertised for... at the time i thought that was about the peak of the prices as my brother had bought a chi advertised on epupz the previous year for £400 and Twig was around £800 id never pay that again for an unreg dog and certainly not buy from that sort of breeder again..altho i am very lucky to have Twig as shes the most lovely pet ive ever had


*hugs Chloe*

HI TWIGGY & CHLOE!! LOL!


----------



## CudasMom (Dec 22, 2009)

I paid $300 for Cuda from a hobby breeder. He is AKC and not perfect conformation but nice enough for me. I wouldn't pay more than $1000 for a show quality chi female. That is just for chihuahuas though, I would pay more for say a show quality french bulldog. I think $2500 would be my limit on any breed even of the highest quality.


----------



## Rach <3's Bailey (Dec 30, 2009)

I paid £550 for my Chi. I wasnt bothered about him not being KC reg or Pedigree. His parents are i saw all the paper work thats good enough for me as i want a friend not a show dog.

Rachel


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Rach <3's Bailey said:


> I paid £550 for my Chi. I wasnt bothered about him not being KC reg or Pedigree. His parents are i saw all the paper work thats good enough for me as i want a friend not a show dog.
> 
> Rachel



That's a lovely sentiment 

However there are a lot of scammers out there so you have to be careful if you actually want a "full" Chihuahua. Obvioulsy if you are not worried about him being a cross, then it's not an issue 

x


----------



## Rach <3's Bailey (Dec 30, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> That's a lovely sentiment
> 
> However there are a lot of scammers out there so you have to be careful if you actually want a "full" Chihuahua. Obvioulsy if you are not worried about him being a cross, then it's not an issue
> 
> x


I know bless!

He's def full chihuahua I've met his whole family lol :love5:


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Rach <3's Bailey said:


> I know bless!
> 
> He's def full chihuahua I've met his whole family lol :love5:


He looks a cutie 

x


----------

